# Maumee etiquette



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

What are your rules of etiquette on the Maumee during the run. Things are different up there at that time.At least a little. 
Ex. 1-Whats the minimum space to leave if there is a space between you and your buddy or the guy next to you. 4ft..5ft...8ft..? 
Here's another example ..
2-How many times do you untangle a habitual snagger until you start clipping him? 

Chime in with some new ones too.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I think its gonna be a bad year at the river, with so many people laid off now, its gonna be a mad house. I noticed alot more guys on the ice this year from Catawba to Crane creek. It amazes me sometimes to watch some guys just slip in between people that were already 2 ft apart, some people just dont get it........... whats worse is some guy sees you catch a few fish and squeezes in between you and your buddy, and hes using 200lb braided line with 5oz egg sinkers,and makes a few casts and get snagged up and leaves about 500yds of line in your holes ,then gives up after 30 mins and leaves............


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I only went once. There was no such thing as etiquette that time so I never went back!


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

If somebody snags me habitually or is just being an idiot I politely tell them, if that doesnt work then I get angry =)


----------



## Walleye_man (Nov 14, 2007)

And thats why I go fishing on weekdays so I don't have to deal with the mad house weekends hahahaha


----------



## pig (Mar 8, 2008)

we try to stay about 10 feet apart but that nevers seems to work someone sees you catch one and they coming running right in like nothing. so me and my friends try to find new spots that no one fishing up stream the action isnt as fast but we almost allways get a limit with no problems with other fishermen if i call them that


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I give enough room just to make the "mover-inner" think about it before they try and horn in on me(a poles length). If they do decide to go between me I sart sideways casting right in front of them till it pisses them off. Then they leaave?


----------



## Jim Barger Sr (Sep 6, 2004)

Some days when its tight, I ask, "mind if I squeeze in here"? Almost always guys will make a little room as I will, but when somebody butts in without asking I'll figure out a way to tell them (or demonstrate) that there's no room here. If a guy is habitually snagging others or getting snagged I'll usually tell him what he's doing wrong. They don't always like it, but they usually fix it or leave shortly. An occassional snag with someone else is just part of fishing the run if you want to fish the popular spots.

All that being said, thankfully I now have a trolling boat so I'll be on the reefs this spring.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I went fishing in the maumee last year and caught a walleye. It was a slow day and a buddy and I walked the river for a good hour and a half before we found a fairly large clearing where no one was fishing within at least 40 yards on either side. As soon as I caught a fish and we both hooked into a few and lost them it was amazing watching these people move in on us. We still had almost the entire area to ourselves but these two guys from asia or somewhere and spoke no English fished literally a foot away from me. Had I been able to get away with it I would have tossed them both into the river with weights attached to them 

I will give the locals credit, they kept a comfortable fishing distance from us unlike those other pricks

The walleye run is great and if everyone had some common sense and respect the run would be that much more enjoyable. I'm from a small farm town and not used to the big crowds, but I understand that I'm not the only one fishing the river. It pays to offer the other guys respect.


----------



## gettinem7-4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah I hate to say it but etiquette during the run is a thing of the past. The big problem is the amount of people that are coming from out of town, or the guy who hasn't really fished before and want to learn in shoulder to shoulder fishing. The internet is an awesome thing for info but it has really put us locals who used to enjoy our walleye run in a bad spot. If I go to some of my favorite holes in crowded areas I like to get there an hour or so before sunrise, drink a cup of coffee and get my spot real early and i mean in the water this early. The best thing about this is that you are in and out quick and by the time you are finished catching your limit is when most people are just trying to get down there. The worst was last year with all the high water, it really limited the spots guys could fish so everyone was all jammed into a couple spots. After about 10 days of 20 or 30 minute limits in my favorite high water spot people were crowding me so bad I just couldn't take it anymore so I moved well up river to avoid the crowds. Good luck to all and just be respectfull to everyone and the River itself.


----------



## whiskerfish (Apr 14, 2007)

I will also be one of the out-of-towners who is laid off and I now have some time to try the run at Maumee. I plan on watching and trying to learn the etiquette and the proper rigs and techniques for a while before I even take my pole from the truck. I want to catch some walleyes but I don't want to be the guy you talk about on here that night!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

All anyone has to do is just try and be respectful and all would be fine. I generally can recognize a new guy and will try and help him out. On the other hand i can see a jackass coming a mile away and they will be treated as such. A few kind words can make the difference between being helped or shunned.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

All this talk of the river has me hungry for some walleyes, this is taking to long LOL! but like most people say, use common sense be polite then people wont drown you lol!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

I fished the run for the first time last year since my childhood. Had the most fun once the levels came down late in the season when smallmouth and white bass were part of the catch. I found that using my steelhead bottom bouncing methods worked good (10 foot rod, 6 or 8 lb test) worked great when the crowds were not around.

What would be the recommended rod length/power/line strength for the run? Earlier in the higher water, I used a 7' st. croix medium/fast power with 8lb test. I accidentally was spooled with 14lb one trip and had trouble breaking out of snags.

One of the things I will be carrying this year is a collapsible wading staff. Standing in cold, fast water waist high or higher for hours makes for an interesting wade back to the shore without an aid. Not like wading the shallower steelhead rivers (grand excluded).


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

The first thing I learned last year aside from how far to stand from your neighbor:

Don't try to be different. Before taking your place in line, watch what the folks that are already fishing are doing. Where are they casting? How far are they casting, when do they complete a snag-free drift? Once you take your position, do what they are doing, timed with their cast/retrieves.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

cracks me up when someone behind you walks in and says '' YOU CATCH WARREYE''


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

whiskerfish said:


> I will also be one of the out-of-towners who is laid off and I now have some time to try the run at Maumee. I plan on watching and trying to learn the etiquette and the proper rigs and techniques for a while before I even take my pole from the truck. I want to catch some walleyes but I don't want to be the guy you talk about on here that night!!



I have never fished this run before but I have combat river fished like this. Elbow to elbow, and even had idiots trying to cast over my shoulder from behind. Usually a couple rod tip smacks about the ears works wonders. The easy thing to learn is wait for the person downstream/current to cast first so that you are not casting over them. It can be a beautiful thing when it is synchronized. When you catch a fish a simple but loud "Fish-on" will let people know to get their lines in so you are not creating a ball of a mess or they are not hung-up on you while trying to fight the fish knocking you off or breaking your line. One other point of contention if you get snagged remember what is on the end of your line. I have seen people reel down and flex their rods in half only to have a lead projectile flying back at them. Keep you rod tip straight at the snag and low and walk straight back until the snag pulls free or you break your line. Losing gear is part of it and a thirty cent jighead is not worth and eye or injuring someone else. Remember it is after all just fishing and is suppose to be relaxing.


----------



## gettinem7-4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Steel cranium I like the watch and then do what those around you are doing. And the next comment about paying attention to the casting time and retrieval speed of those next to you that is important the biggest thing is to be respectful of those around and you and just pay attention. I love them walleye run in the Maumee, it is a fantastic fishing opportunity that we have in this area. I use a 6'8'' medium extra fast action legend tournament croix with 8lb mono but also use 6lb diameter braid from time to time.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Never cast immediately after the guy upstream of you...

If you get tangled with another guy (and it's YOUR fault) clip YOUR stuff and get him back to fishing ASAP. 

Do not retrieve your rig on the drift...

Don't be the "FISH ON!!!" guy...

Don't be 10'6" steelhead rod guy during the 2nd week of April...

If you think it'll be a tight fit to get where you are thinking of going...try another spot....

Don't be "Mr. I have to wade out as far as I can 'cuz I just know an extra 10' is gonna make a difference" guy....

Learn how to re-tie in line. 

Learn how to break off your rig as quickly as possible.

Use lighter leader than your mainline

Be polite. Congratulate guys around you when they land fish. 

If you net a fish for someone and it is snagged, unhook it and let it go before they can get their hands on it. 

If fishing from a boat...don't set up on top of the fish. For cripes sake...anchor in the slower water...fish the faster water...where the fast meets the slow is where the fish will hang anyways...

I know you want to take your 7 yr. old to the river, but do us all a favor and leave him at home until Mother's Day. 

If you are getting frustrated b/c of not catching fish, ask what the guys around you are doing. You have NO IDEA how much you may learn in about 5minutes. 

Believe what you see...not what you hear.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

One thing I ran into last year. There is a spot just upstream at Buttonwood that a bunch of people fish. Generally we wade out about 5-8 feet off shore just to get away from the brush and trees. Last year we had 5 of us head in about 10 minutes after sunrise(running late for some reason). Anyhow this guy is already there and refusing to get in the water even though he has waders on. We were all really pissed and tried talking to the guy, but he had the only spot you could cast from shore and wasn't budging. after going upstream from him for 30 minutes and none of us getting fish, I told him I was gonna move downstream of him. Well my first cast after getting in my "sweet spot" I landed a warreye. 2nd cast, Warreye. By this time my Dad and rest of our group told the guy to fug off and got in line and we all started nailing them one cast after another. Meanwhile this guy starts casting over our shoulders and ripping his rig into ours on purpose. After the second time we all pretty much told him one more time and he was gonna get his azz kicked. I even tried offering the guy my spot if he was nervous about not knowing the water. He kept whining and made one more cast. I grabbed his line and cut it. I told him it was time for him to leave or I was gonna hurt him. Finally he got the message and left. 

Lesson: don't fugg up a spot for everyone else. If everybody else is telling you the same thing needs done and your refusing to do it, your prolly wrong.


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

Redhunter,

I have never been to or seen the walleye run, but it doesn't really matter...

That sounds like a pretty jack*ss thing to do. Everyone else is offering constructive tips on how not to engage in situations like the one you initiated...

It seems you may be the one everyone is talking is about... Remember, this is a thread about etiquette, not how to kick someone's *ss.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't keep huge females full of eggs, return them to the water.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Don't keep huge females full of eggs, return them to the water.


Yeah...that can be a touchy subject amongst my circle, but for the most part...if she's legal, I have no problem with a guy keeping a big ole hen. 

I won't normally do it, but I have put the knife to I think only 3 females over the last 6 years of fishing the river run. Now...there have been females filleted at my hands from the lake during that time, but I do not recall one having eggs. 

Guys that I know who regularly fish the river during the run will tell ya'...it's not very often that we catch a legal female, but I do agree with Swantucky in that it is often that if you do catch one...you'll get more that day. 

I can count on one hand the number of legal females that I have landed in the last five years. I do know that some access points give up more females from year to year than others b/c of the bottom conditions and such. I don't fish those areas...which is fine with me. 

Another reason that I think I fail to land the big girls is that my leader line typically will break under the weight of the really heavy fish in that current. 

No biggie to me...I wouldn't mount a fish out of the river unless it was a 28" jack anyways...


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Young Whiskers said:


> Redhunter,
> 
> I have never been to or seen the walleye run, but it doesn't really matter...
> 
> ...


So, you show your ingnorance to the subject and then call him out. He offered to help the guy out and even said the guy could take his spot. Nobody fishes from the bank during the run unless everyone is forced to. For one guy to screw up a 40-50 yard stretch of river is pointless. They gave him some space, then they showed him how to do it properly in that spot and caught fish, then they offered to allow him to get in the "sweet spot" to catch fish. From the description Red gave, it sounds to me like all this shore bound guy wanted to do was be a royal PITA.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Young Whiskers said:


> Redhunter,
> 
> I have never been to or seen the walleye run, but it doesn't really matter...
> 
> ...


I know I came off as a Dick, but in reality that guy was screwing up a large section of river for no reason. Shortly after he left there were about 5-6 more locals that showed up that always fish there and we all limited and had a blast. We tried to talk to him nicely to start and didn't want to hear it. 

Another example: The exact same spot the year before most of the same group of us had been getting limits in no time at all for 5 days in a row. I show up on a Saturday morning right at daybreak and there are a group of 5guys from Indiana in the hole. That was fine, but they were all 10 feet apart and when I went to jump in between the old guy lays into me telling me I need to learn etiquette. I tried explaining the error of his ways but he wouldn't listen. They did this with a few others before I got there. This time I moved slightly upstream. As soon as we started, I again had 2 fish in the 1st 2 cast's while they had nothing. Also, they were standing out way too far and overcasting the drift with leadheads. 5 minutes later I picked up my 3rd fish and the 1 younger guy looks at me, apologizes for the older gentleman, and ask's me how I'm doing it. I told him no problem and rigged him up a floater and explained the drift and feel he was looking for. It was 3 or 4 cast's and he caught 1 and then another. After that, all of them apologized, backed up 10 feet, and were buying floaters off me and catching fish. I still see those guys every year up there and have alot of fun with them now that they know the deal. 

The whole morel of my stories are: If you want to fish all by yourself or on shore, go find a damn pond to fish in. Use your brains and common sense.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

A good tip to save time etc. if you are throwing floaters. Use a leader of 2lb test less than your main line so that you only lose the floater and keep your sinker, swivel etc. Depends on your confidence level but I use 8lb main line and a 6lb leader and keep a spool of 6lb in my waders for breakoffs.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

the maumee river run, is not for the faint harted,if you don,t play well with others don,t go.it,s sort of like fish football.list of gear needed are hard hat,safety glasses or gogles,welders gloves and a great big cigar one of those cuban one,s for quick realease.and do not keep a fish because the ref,s are paid off. they do not have instant replay and always assume you fouled no 1,st down 100 dollar penalty.you know what they say about assume.so grab your football team and head for the maumee for some of the funnest fishing your gang could do.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

if you are looking for etiquette at the maumee better bring golf clubs and hit the course instead of the river


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

Do not retrieve your rig on the drift...

Don't be 10'6" steelhead rod guy during the 2nd week of April

I know you want to take your 7 yr. old to the river, but do us all a favor and leave him at home until Mother's Day.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mr. Moony said:


> the maumee river run, is not for the faint harted,if you don,t play well with others don,t go.it,s sort of like fish football.list of gear needed are hard hat,safety glasses or gogles,welders gloves and a great big cigar one of those cuban one,s for quick realease.and do not keep a fish because the ref,s are paid off. they do not have instant replay and always assume you fouled no 1,st down 100 dollar penalty.you know what they say about assume.so grab your football team and head for the maumee for some of the funnest fishing your gang could do.


It's stupid stuff like this that makes everybody that hasn't been there fear it. I hear the stories every year, But I honestly have never sen anyone ticketed for a legal fish. Not saying it may have not happened, but I'm pretty skeptical. I talk to all the wardens and know that they are LENIENT in what they allow as legal fish. I personally keep every Walleye that I hook outside in, and so does basically everybody else. I'll wager that at the very least 90% of kept Walleye are outside in. It's when people think they can slide by when it's hooked under the gills or in the cheek or eyeball that they complain about an unjust ticket.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If you are going with the intent of snagging and not getting caught then just stay home. There are LOTS of game wardens all up and down the river and they have nothing better to do than catch you and write you a ticket. Also, why does someone illegally snag a walleye, put it on the stringer, get ticekted, go to court and pay the fine................and then end up standing next to me in the river pointing out who the plain clothes warden is standing 12 feet away. Like I could give a flying hoot. I am not there to intentionally snag fish and I am fully aware of the consequences of keeping one that is snagged. Of course he sang the blues, "outside in and I got fined, boo hoo." Man, I don't snag but if that was my trick and I got hammered the last place I would go is right back to the river??????????

I guess mama always said, "stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

#1 Do not retrieve your rig on the drift...

#2 Don't be 10'6" steelhead rod guy during the 2nd week of April

#3 I know you want to take your 7 yr. old to the river, but do us all a favor and leave him at home until Mother's Day.

First off i use to skip school to fish up there.I have owned a house up there.I cut my teeth fishing for those eyes.#1 I use the drift,pull & retrieve method it is very effective and hundreds of limits have fell to it.But in the floater line at Buttonwood is probably not the best time to try itWhen the crowd is down or when Maumee Tackle says the fishings slow it is a good time.Common sense goes along way.

#2 I do use my10'6" rod the 2nd week of April and the tournment from my boat.Also when I'm away from the crowds.When I'm in aline of guys I use a 7'2" med/hev. with a light tip.

#3 Take a kid fishing but do it with common sense.Dont take him wading or where he/she is set up for failure.My first fishing trip was with my grandpa on the Maumee in a Jonboat at Jerome rd.Kids are the future of our sport.When I'm on the Lake trolling or casting when I have my kids,wife or someone new it is alot more work for me and I dont get to fish as much.But in the end it is worth it.To many poeple get wrapped up in tournaments and limits.Ilove all them but take a kid fishing take the time to do what someone did for me.

I know that BFG is a heck of a fisherman I listen and try to learn no matter if I'm on the lake,river or on this site.Quote me as saying "When on the Maumee use some good sense"
Thanks and I hope I didn't hurt anyones feelings.
Water Fox


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

For the guys that fish down there all the time there is a certain amount of respect given to each other. Everyone down there is there for the same thing, have fun and catch fish, seems pretty simple. Its when attitudes and egos get involved that things are not so much fun for all involved. Not to sound like a prick, because I am generally one of the most helpful guys down there, realize there are ways to deal with guys that don't want to play nice. 

One of the things I see year after year is a line of say 30-50 guys all fishing just fine. When here comes some guy that thinks he will do better if he wades 5' or more past everyone. Generally someone will say hey back up a bit to where the "line" is. Most guys will, but you always get a few that say "hey I'll fish where ever I want". Either they don't care or are too stupid to realize they are screwing every guy upstream. Not only dothe guys upstream have to try and get their rig in quick so they don't snag the guy, if a fish is hooked it will normally wrap around the guys waders. This results in a lost fish for the guy upstream and the guy 5' out pizzed because he has a rig wrapped around him. I have seen guys "back up" the guy 5'out by "bumping" him with their rig. 

If someone is not sure what they should be doing in a certain situation, just ask someone. The first few years down there I spent alot more time watching and learning than I did catching fish.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Redhunter1012 said:


> It's stupid stuff like this that makes everybody that hasn't been there fear it. I hear the stories every year, But I honestly have never sen anyone ticketed for a legal fish. Not saying it may have not happened, but I'm pretty skeptical. I talk to all the wardens and know that they are LENIENT in what they allow as legal fish. I personally keep every Walleye that I hook outside in, and so does basically everybody else. I'll wager that at the very least 90% of kept Walleye are outside in. It's when people think they can slide by when it's hooked under the gills or in the cheek or eyeball that they complain about an unjust ticket.


don,t let me scare nobody not that many monsters up there.never fear the water,it,s whats in the woods you must fear.ps i love fishing the walleye run.nothing to be afraid of if you know fishball.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mr. Moony said:


> don,t let me scare nobody not that many monsters up there.never fear the water,it,s whats in the woods you must fear.ps i love fishing the walleye run.nothing to be afraid of if you know fishball.


Why do you even post on here? I remember you pulling the same crap last week on another thread about walleye hitting at the warm water discharge. IIRC, you were telling horror stories on that thread. My guess is you couldn't catch a fugging cold, let alone put forth the skill to get a few Walleye. My feeling on that other thread was that you're a snagger. You kept talking about Wardens afraid to go back there and people breaking into your car, but you were still all about going there. Now if your willing to go there and fish for walleye with alot less chance of getting fish, why not the Maumee? Maybe the Wardens can see you doing your thing there too easy? That would be my guess.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Redhunter1012 said:


> One thing I ran into last year. There is a spot just upstream at Buttonwood that a bunch of people fish. Generally we wade out about 5-8 feet off shore just to get away from the brush and trees. Last year we had 5 of us head in about 10 minutes after sunrise(running late for some reason). Anyhow this guy is already there and refusing to get in the water even though he has waders on. We were all really pissed and tried talking to the guy, but he had the only spot you could cast from shore and wasn't budging. after going upstream from him for 30 minutes and none of us getting fish, I told him I was gonna move downstream of him. Well my first cast after getting in my "sweet spot" I landed a warreye. 2nd cast, Warreye. By this time my Dad and rest of our group told the guy to fug off and got in line and we all started nailing them one cast after another. Meanwhile this guy starts casting over our shoulders and ripping his rig into ours on purpose. After the second time we all pretty much told him one more time and he was *gonna get his azz kicked.* I even tried offering the guy my spot if he was nervous about not knowing the water. He kept whining and made one more cast. I grabbed his line and cut it. *I told him it was time for him to leave or I was gonna hurt him.* Finally he got the message and left.
> 
> Lesson: don't fugg up a spot for everyone else. If everybody else is telling you the same thing needs done and your refusing to do it, your prolly wrong.



No it's stupid stuff like this that makes people afraid!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Mr. Moony said:


> No it's stupid stuff like this that makes people afraid!


He should of been afraid. Dragging line with hooks across peoples bodies is stupid and very dangerous. I'll guarantee if somebody intentionally hurts me or attempts to, he better be ready to fight. I've been there and done that more than a few times. Go troll elsewhere


----------



## T-TownAngler (Dec 3, 2008)

Lot's of good suggestions from everyone. I say... take all this information and simply be respectful of others and all will be well. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Why do you even post on here? I remember you pulling the same crap last week on another thread about walleye hitting at the warm water discharge. IIRC, you were telling horror stories on that thread. My guess is you couldn't catch a fugging cold, let alone put forth the skill to get a few Walleye. My feeling on that other thread was that you're a snagger. You kept talking about Wardens afraid to go back there and people breaking into your car, but you were still all about going there. Now if your willing to go there and fish for walleye with alot less chance of getting fish, why not the Maumee? Maybe the Wardens can see you doing your thing there too easy? That would be my guess.


First off, I've been fishing Maumee and power plant for 25 years now...and love to fish both of these places as you can tell on my previous posts. I just give some friendly warning to fishermen to what to watch out for. 

I do not work for the snaggers association....what i say is not a lie! I have the right to say what I want to other fisherman on this site that's what it's for. Anything i've said on my posts is TRUE TONGUE! 

Sounds like you don't play well with others as we all know by reading your replies. 

I will continue to give very informative, FRIENDLY advice for years to come on this great site. I'm kinda new here and what this site's all about is very informative fishing info.

As time rolls on people will know Mr. Moony as a great guy that gets along with everyone! 

PS ~ don't degrade my fishing abilities because I've done forgot everything you know
Apparently, cabin fever and too much time on your hands has got you down....but leave me out of it!


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Redhunter1012 said:


> He should of been afraid. Dragging line with hooks across peoples bodies is stupid and very dangerous. I'll guarantee if somebody intentionally hurts me or attempts to, he better be ready to fight. I've been there and done that more than a few times. Go troll elsewhere


he was there first


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Mr. Moony said:


> he was there first


So he has the "right" to keep 10-15 other guys from fishing?? Come on man, if you wanna bank fish find another spot. I really try and be a good guy down there but if a guy does not want to get with the program he needs to go home. Call me whatever names you want but there are alot of guys looking to fish and only so much real estate, common sense would go a long way to not have this problem.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

since we're on the subject of etiquette,let's all try to remember the rules of etiquette for these forums before things go too far.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

swantucky said:


> So he has the "right" to keep 10-15 other guys from fishing?? Come on man, if you wanna bank fish find another spot. I really try and be a good guy down there but if a guy does not want to get with the program he needs to go home. Call me whatever names you want but there are alot of guys looking to fish and only so much real estate, common sense would go a long way to not have this problem.


Maybe they should rope off a spot just for those bank fisherman, wouldnt that be nice. Nothings worse than to come down to your favorite spot and be a couple of guys bank fishing in front of your honey hole.I know they have every right to be there also, but it does suck. I now limit my river fishing to days when its to rough on the lake for jigging out around turtle island.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

this is why i said bring safety gear


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> #3 Take a kid fishing but do it with common sense.Dont take him wading or where he/she is set up for failure.My first fishing trip was with my grandpa on the Maumee in a Jonboat at Jerome rd.Kids are the future of our sport.When I'm on the Lake trolling or casting when I have my kids,wife or someone new it is alot more work for me and I dont get to fish as much.But in the end it is worth it.To many poeple get wrapped up in tournaments and limits.Ilove all them but take a kid fishing take the time to do what someone did for me.


Thanks for the kind words, and if I may clarify this point...

I have absolutely nothing against a guy/gal wanting to take their kid down to the river. Nothing...in fact, I encourage it...with one BIG suggestion..

Waiting until the crowds dwindle and the river slows is the BEST time to take a kid fishing down there. My Dad and Uncle used to take me when I was a kid to Buttonwood, but only AFTER Mother's Day when the white bass were plentiful and the crowds basically down to a few guys. Sure, it sucked to watch Dad leave for the day and come home with walleyes, but as I grew older, I realized why I was left at home until the conditions improved. 

I've seen Dad's take their boys down there and attach a rope to them. I mean seriously...if that kid takes a fall, he's gonna pull Dad right down, and likewise should the Dad slip and fall. Egads...

I plan on taking my son down there this year at some point in May. When we can wade across to the island in our Crocs and shorts....and he can cast his arms off and fight all the white bass he wants to catch while standing on a rock bar (life preserver on of course). It's been hard for me to leave him at home the last couple years in May, but I wanted to wait until his confidence with casting, retrieving, and most of all swimming ability were stronger. 

He's at that point...and I can't wait for May to come so that he can out-fish Dad all the time.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Have a question of BFG in an earlier reply you said don't be the Fish On guy. How do you let people know down stream normally that you are fighting a fish? Out West it was a courtesy because you couldn't always stay in the same spot with a 30lb King dragging you downriver unless you wanted a couple hundred yards of line out. It also prevented people from casting out over you while you were fighting a fish. I know this would seem a normal courtesy but you had some dolts that didn't see your bent pole, taunt line and fish jumping in front of them.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Have a question of BFG in an earlier reply you said don't be the Fish On guy. How do you let people know down stream normally that you are fighting a fish? Out West it was a courtesy because you couldn't always stay in the same spot with a 30lb King dragging you downriver unless you wanted a couple hundred yards of line out. It also prevented people from casting out over you while you were fighting a fish. I know this would seem a normal courtesy but you had some dolts that didn't see your bent pole, taunt line and fish jumping in front of them.


I guess I should clarify that one as well...

There is a kid that fishes down there with his Dad all the time...little sucker will jump right in your pocket....and he CONSTANTLY is saying "Fish on....fish off.....fish on....fish off...fish on...fish on....fish off...."

It's annoying as hell...now...he is a good fisherman, and kudos to his Dad for taking him down there, but wow...

IMO..it's much better etiquette to yell..."I CATCH WARREYE!" when you hook up...


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

ahhh it's a local thing I'm sure, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Walleye_man (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm gonna yell I catch Warreye just for you this year lol. I remember last year Ho chin Min (if Im allowed to say that) caught a sucker last year, and was asking my buddy. is this warreye? is this warreye?


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Well since last year was my first year fishing the run I didn't know what to expect. All I knew was to be respectful to other fisherman since I was new to this. That seemed to work out and most of the people I talked to shared helpful information that made the run a good experience. 
The only bad experience I have had was fishing high water at Orleans Park, I was the first guy in line right of the boat ramp. I was fishing there for about an hour and an older gentleman shows up and starts fishing from the bank on top of the boat ramp. 5 to 10 minutes go by and I feel a nice tug on my waders, right next to my knee. I look behind me and the gentleman is setting the hook in my waders. I inform him that he has snagged my waders and to let some line out. He says he&#8217;s sorry and I unhook his jig head from my knee and toss it behind me. It had to be 3 or 4 casts later and I feel it again, this time he heard it from me and went on to fish somewhere else. I tried to explain to him as polite as possible that he shouldn&#8217;t fish here because of the guys wading. The gentlemen didn&#8217;t like to hear it from a younger guy. A nice little whole showed up that I had to patch this winter but overall I had a great time. By the end of the run people were asking me for advice and I was able to get them on some fish. For the fist timers give it a try and be open to advice and you&#8217;ll have a good time. See you all in the river soon!!! FFBG


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

I agree the Maumee-kids-crowds dont mix!!1Keep away from the circus.Well explained BFG


----------



## ao203 (Mar 29, 2006)

i had the same thing last year, i was at orleans in line and a guy who had his limit on a stringer already, was waiting for his ride home and stood behind me and started fishing. he snaged my waders after 3 casts, i politely unhooked it and threw it behind me. then he said sorry and i thought he was leaving. wrong, 3 or 4 cast later, he snags me again. im really easy going, but my waders werent free and it was really p ing me off, and i think he could tell so he left. as far as all the a&$ kicking stories go, i havnt seen anyone get that pissed yet, so if your new to this, i wouldnt worry, just be polite and use some common sense.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well I try to refrain from joining these discussions each year cause they never end good.If we cant even talk about it how can we fish together.Really all you need to know is what gear to use and where to fish and most important "COMMON SENSE".Alot of people are fishing little real estate.Make the best of it and be part of the in crowd.If your doing something different its probably wrong.There are exceptions to every rule,however.Im from Chillicothe and drive up every year for the run and make several trips a year.Ive been doing it for 15 years.This year I bid a job in Toledo so Ill most likely be spending the last hours of every day until its over.Ive never been so excited to get out.Looking at the river every day is torture.Im easy going so if anyone wants some advice or a fishing buddy just let me know.


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

I fish Steelhead Alley primarily but would like to experience this adventure, when you talk of running drifts for Eyes is it the same as steel?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Stickman said:


> I fish Steelhead Alley primarily but would like to experience this adventure, when you talk of running drifts for Eyes is it the same as steel?


I use wobble glo's in the St. Joe River in SW Michigan and it's the exact same feel if you'ver ever done it. It's funny how many more hookups I get up there compared to their locals


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have had similar experiences where I'm fishing in one spot and someone moves in right next to me and I mean I can practically touch them on the shoulder. I mean they were practically right on top of me. I asked them to move down a bit but they just ignored me. They were so close I just said to heck with it and moved up stream and found a nice little open spot. I started fishing and it didn't take 5 minutes and I had fouled hooked a female and let her go. Then another 15 minutes go by and I had snagged another female and let her go. Then a half hour goes by and I get a monster on my line. It was a big female, I mean big, I had her up to the net, and she spit the jig right out at me right as I was going to net her. I know estimations in fishing are sketchy since I didn't land the fish but I estimated her to be 9 to 10 lb fish. Then a little frustrated I continued to fish, then finally, I had another big hit, was able to net her and it was a legal catch. The fish was a 8 lb 28 inch female, was the highlight of my run last year. But, boy when I left my spot you better believe it was like watching the kentucky derby because guys were running to my spot. I would say lets just have a good run this year and have fun and catch some fish.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Stickman said:


> I fish Steelhead Alley primarily but would like to experience this adventure, when you talk of running drifts for Eyes is it the same as steel?


Much different. I live near the rocky but work near the maumee - normally fishing both weekly. Much bigger river, much more flow. Water is often muddy. Use heavier line and gear. Not finesse - throw a heavy slip sinker/floater or leadhead. Rather heavy line to get out of snags, but light enough to break off when necessary. Long casts, fast bottom-bouncing drift over the rocks.

Unless throwing cranks or spoons, steelheading is normally smaller water, not wading as deep, more finesse fishing. Leave the steelhead gear at home for the walleye run unless fishing in May after the big crowds leave.


----------



## Nathan (Apr 25, 2006)

Hey BFG I know that little red head kid,good fisherman but has no sense about his 
surroundings and other fisherman.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah..on most days he's alright. He is a very good fisherman as well. There are just times when his hole hopping drives me absolutely nuts.


----------

